# lake audubon fishing report



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

boy is it heating up on the lake.There has been a lot of traffic to the lake and it looks like most people are catching fish.We redrilled quite a few times on the lake and it was steady wherever we went,but not fast.Remember to throw some back.


----------

